#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping design and engineering by itt grinnell corporation

## himanshu

friends,



Good book for piping engineer.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping design and engineering by itt grinnell corporation

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## msaad2

Great great work, thanks.

----------


## asrakal

thank you

----------


## abeja69

Thanks from venezuela

----------


## oinostro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is very interesting page. only user's registrated on gigapedia. Very happy new year for all!!!!

----------


## jeetxxp

*Thanks alot Friend........Best wishes*

----------


## EliasK

thank you from greece

----------


## rkarval

Thankx

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## mkhan

Dear himanshu ,

link is expired , can you upload agin this book 

with regards

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same book in 4Shared "Piping design and engineering by ITT Grinnell" (265 Pages & 86.894 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

See More: Piping design and engineering by itt grinnell corporation

----------


## Tiberius

file has expired
can someone reload
thanx

----------


## guhan.s.s

thanks

----------


## mcburns

Nide book for piping designers
Thanks a lot

----------


## sg3569

Urgently need this book plz reload the book
Thanks

----------


## mej

Here is a link to Piping Design by ITT Grinnell.  Have a good day!

http://81c44f27.tinylinks.co

----------


## Beni_pgn

please re-upload other link...

----------


## racp12

Dear colleages,
Could somebody, please, reupload the Piping design and engineering by ITT Grinnell Corporation

----------


## mekkisam

Please reload,
Thanks.

----------

